# Almost fell through ceiling repair



## Bradley B (Apr 22, 2010)

I was in the attic and fell between the ceiling joist. Now I have a crack in the ceiling in my daughter's bedroom. The crack is about 10 inches long. It does look like the crack is through the paper on the drywall. Can I fix this just by sanding, mudding and repainting, or should i tape the crack first?
Thanks for the info.
Brad B


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Go back into the attic first--Return to the seen of the crime---and lay a piece of plywood over the damaged drywall,

Now--go to your daughters room and add some drywall screws to the damaged drywall.

Now you're ready to mud.

If any paper actually tore or is bulged--knife out the bad paper and use paper tape or mesh.

Mud in the usual way.Blue bucket and a wide blade--very thin coats.---Mike--


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry for my denseness, but what does 'blue bucket' refer to? A brand?
I've got a ceiling repair of my own in the wings.
Thanks.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you use mesh tape, setting type compound should be used for at least the first coat. Blue bucket is "lightweight" ready mix compound. I don't use it, but some folks do...


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

VelvetFoot said:


> Sorry for my denseness, but what does 'blue bucket' refer to? A brand?
> I've got a ceiling repair of my own in the wings.
> Thanks.


For name recognition, the blue bucket is "Plus 3" ask anyone at your supply store and they will know.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

The blue lid is usually used as a finish or last coat.


----------

